# Juvenile Felony Charge/LTC application



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Some guy I know from high school that I'm still friends with want's to get his License to Carry. The only problem is that when he was 15, two older guys in their early 20's attacked him for his money and he ended up stabbing them with his pocketknife in self defense (similar to that incident with the Harvard Kid in Cambridge). The two guys he stabbed almost died and my friend ended up being arrested on a serious felony charge but was not convicted or sent to superior court. My friend is 25 now and has no other thing to my knowledge that would potentially disqualify him except for that. Does anyone else know if this could be waivered or not or should I refer him to an attorney?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

He can apply but he MUST put the arrest info on the LTC application. Failure to do so is perjury and prosecutable plus grounds for denial as a "non suitable person".

Legally, the disposition of the case will determine his standing at getting a LTC. He should read C. 140 S. 131 first and study the list of disqualifiers to see if he is legally disqualified. If so, he is SOL forever in MA!!

If he is not legally disqualified, being open and honest about what happened with the chief or licensing officer may get him his LTC. If denied as an "unsuitable person" in spite of being legally qualified, then I'd recommend an attorney (and there is only one that I know that I can highly recommend to get favorable results). If one is needed either post back here or PM me for the contact info at that time. Right now, I'd say that a lawyer is premature.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

You mean Cohen? that's who I recommended to him.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

How did you guess? :lol:

Yes, Atty Jesse Cohen is the only one I'd trust to get good results. BUT if he's legally disqualified, it's only wasting money to employ Jesse's talents. Chiefs do NOT have discretion to waive felony legal disqualifiers and there is NO way to do so in MA!

[Pardons just are not granted here so that folks can own guns! It may be on the law books, but it just isn't going to happen!]


----------

